
'Landlords treat us students like we're dumb kids' - probo23
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-50309154
======
mytailorisrich
> _But students say this requirement is often ignored or the procedure for
> challenging a decision leads to a long delay - during which time their
> entire deposit is withheld- and many challenges end with them losing out
> anyway._

I doubt very much that the requirement to 'protect' the deposit in an approved
scheme is often ignored, especially by letting agencies. If it is then the
penalty is that the tenant cannot be evicted in most cases, and the landlord
may also have to pay up to 3x the deposit's value to the tenant as penalty.

Moreover, the adjudicators of these schemes are thorough and professionals and
it is for the landlord to prove he is entitled to deductions, so if " _many
challenges end with them [students] losing out anyway_ " it does mean that
students are indeed often in the wrong.

